# Chestnut Arab mare



## Maisie (Dec 13, 2008)

I soooo want one


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I used to have one...... she had attitude and you really had to know how to handle her, but she was the best :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

I used to exercise one for someone, was a pain in the arse lol.
She was a serious bolter, and a grumpy sod too


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

I used to have one she was an absolute darling. the nicest horse you could meet, so friendly and trusting. as long as i got off and walked past/next to whatever the scary thing was first, she was always happy to follow. i don't hold with the theory of chestnut mares being trouble.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I rode a chestnut arab mare when we went on holiday in Tunisia. She was only ever used as a ride leaders horse as the stable lads called her Crazy Horse. She as extremely ticklish just behind were you put your leg .If you touched that spot she would squeal kick out and try to bite. Her nameis Savinia. I was allowed to ride her as we had been on holiday at that particular hotel for 4 years and became good friends with the stable owners and they knew I had at the time my own horse and rode regulary. I loved her to bits and would have bought her home if there had been room in my suitcase


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh they are so sensitive.. they are misunderstood alot of the time.. But I love them


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

We have one, very loving, we have just put her out on full loan, I do hope you get an Arab, they are such a Beautiful Horse.

mandi x


----------



## laurav (Dec 27, 2008)

There was a horse horse I used to ride at the riding school I used to go to, but it closed down, so don't know what happend to her  but she was great my fav horse there. The only thing she didn't really like was having her girth tightend, because the people who had her before, used to have it too tight..poor thing
Laura


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Lots of horses dislike this,i would never have a hot headed horse again,quiet cobs for me now


----------



## Arabmare (Feb 23, 2008)

I have two chestnut Arabs! I love them to bits!


----------



## silver_pigeon (Mar 25, 2008)

Lol, a chestnut and an arab, perhaps the most firey mix but then you can get some quiet and lovely ones too!

They're all so different, the one I used to love and ride was very highly strung and a right handful, but very caring and gentle with it!


----------



## Arabmare (Feb 23, 2008)

My Arabs have four white feet too!! 3 supposedly bad things! My girls are so sweet and loving, wouldn't change them for anything in the world!

Here is Jasmine, she is 24 years old now:



















This is Shantih she is 11 soon!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

How stunning! shear elegance...


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely horses and they move so elegant!  and great pictures too


----------



## Arabmare (Feb 23, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

The mare you are jumping looks the spit of my old mare.. 

Gorgeous! You're so lucky!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Not all chestnut mares/ arabs are hotheaded same as not all cobs are plods.
I have just sold a chesnut mare and although not a novise ride she was a very sane lady


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi iv owned my arab for 25years got him when he was 4 mouth old he is the best arab i have met he always looks after me but i do think arab like olny having one home one carrer as when i go away somtime he go very sade and whont eat till i come home


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

I have an Arab. Beautiful horses! Very spirited


----------

